# Makita Miter Saw Disassembly...



## Chatsworth (Feb 1, 2014)

I did a search here for this model and came up dry. I need to replace the power cord which is in shreds. All I want to know are any caveats as to what to expect when disassembling such a thing.This isn't as easy as an iron or a blender,and I hope not to experience a repeat of my first time disassembling a carburetor in auto shop years ago. 

Where is the best place to start,and does everything have to come off? The brushes,etc? As one can see by my images,screws and bolts are going both ways. Okay,so the blade comes off,then...?


----------



## Removeb4flight (May 12, 2013)

I have a Makita metal cutting chop saw that looks similar. On mine you can access the handle screw heads without taking anything else off. Yours is different . It looks like you must take the blade and guard off to access the handle screws. Once that is off it is probably pretty easy to replace the cord.


----------



## Chatsworth (Feb 1, 2014)

Thank you,dmclean. So I won't have to bother with those hex screws near the label surrounding the motor at all,or remove things like its brushes?

Yeah,on some sizes and brands the handle area itself comes off making it pretty easy to replace the power cord.This one is a little different.


----------



## Removeb4flight (May 12, 2013)

From what I can see in the photos, the handle side just needs to come off, not the motor. If you try an offset screw driver you might not have to take the blade and guard off. It depends on the clearance and the amount of torque need to loosen the screws. The engineers who make these things never seem to provide enough room to do maintenance! Here is a link to a diagram of the saw in parts. 
http://www.ereplacementparts.com/makita-ls1030-miter-saw-parts-c-97_98_99_322.html


----------



## Chatsworth (Feb 1, 2014)

dm: Thanks. I saw the diagrams previously when I ordered some missing parts for it,such as the plastic cover,torsion spring,and a couple of missing screws.The diagram breaks it apart very well for parts ordering purposes,but not for disassembly.I only paid $50 for the saw so I thought I'd fix it up.I've got a nice American made Dewalt that is just too large to pull out for small,simple cuts.This size is perfect for small things.


----------

